# 19 March, BBC Radio 5, item on egg donation



## Laura S (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi

Just to let you know that there will be a debate tonight on BBC Radio 5, between 23:00-23:25 with Olivia Montuschi (founder Donor Conception Network and mother of two sperm donor conceived children), Pip Morris (mother of a child out of egg donation and donor recruitment manager of the National Gamete Donation Trust), John Gonzalez and myself (egg donor and chair of the NGDT).

It promises to be a lively debate so if you are interested in the various issues around egg donation 'tune in'.

Laura


----------

